# Vape Africa - Juice Reviews



## Puff Daddy (1/11/15)

Vape Africa is truly a sorry excuses of a E-liquid manufacturer!!! 

The 2 e-liquids I tried was the Litchi and Bliss (let me stop and say the name Bliss for and E-liquid, is like Sony naming there TV the "301312QZA", it gives me no indication as to what the TV is, but I'm getting ahead of myself). These are in honesty the first 2 flavours that made me want to stop vaping.

With both the print work on the bottle looks like it was done on a fax machine, with critical information like the nicotine strength printed on the picture (rendering it unreadable, its honestly like a luck draw if you don't have the box).

As for both the flavours, they are uncomplex and taste of cheap artificial colouring rather than the intended flavour and I am almost 100% certain that these are single flavor concentrate flavours, which cost LESS THAN R40 TO CREATE AND SHIP. The litchi taste like plastic and soap and due to a nicotine strength of 16mg/ml it is almost impossible to vape. As for Bliss, this flavour taste like cheap raspberry ready mix cool drink (like those made a kindergarden birthday parties "Jannie Verjaar Kooldrank"). 

I would not mind paying double the manufacturing price if these E-juices where more complex and enjoyable to vape, but these are JUNK, even worse than Twisp E-juices, a tall order for anyone to top

Here is the website if you feel like torturing yourself: http://vapeafrica.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lex Aer (1/11/15)

I started vaping using their products last year. Needless to say I was back on stinkies in no time. When my Subox did not work some three weeks a go I tried as a stop gap measure to use my old VapeAfrica gear and juice. No good. Had to mail SAvapegear late at night for a replacement. Not for me, although certain retail shops have their products on hand. Only good gear and juice for me. I accept this as part of one's learning curve, and if it works for you great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (1/11/15)

The litchi back in the day prob about 3+ years ago use to be @capetocuba all day vape he use to buy it by the litre lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (1/11/15)

Sorry about your experience but you "Jannie Verjaar Kooldrank" comment just cracked me up lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/15)

Thank you for going to the trouble to share you impressions, even if negative. Not many do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (1/11/15)

I was in there yesterday and picked up a 0mg Vanilla, the owner mentioned that its a new juice and its "*fikka*", which I believe is afrikaans for *thicker*, meaning a higher % of VG.
So with that in mind I vaped it a higher wattage, 12w as opposed to the usual 6w on my Protank mini 3.
It is a very light flavour and certainly nowhere near as flavourful as Vapemobs Vanilla Intense, that said its very bland at the lower wattages but at the upper end of the mPt3 and the iTaste SVD it has a fairly decent taste in the back of the throat and rear sinus area.
Id guess that its lightness makes it suitable for an all day vape without becoming unpleasant, maybe that was the design criteria.

Summing up, it wasnt total shit, but Im not in it for the nicotine so I wont be getting another bottle anytime soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> I was in there yesterday and picked up a 0mg Vanilla, the owner mentioned that its a new juice and its "*fikka*", which I believe is afrikaans for *thicker*, meaning a higher % of VG.
> So with that in mind I vaped it a higher wattage, 12w as opposed to the usual 6w on my Protank mini 3.
> It is a very light flavour and certainly nowhere near as flavourful as Vapemobs Vanilla Intense, that said its very bland at the lower wattages but at the upper end of the mPt3 and the iTaste SVD it has a fairly decent taste in the back of the throat and rear sinus area.
> Id guess that its lightness makes it suitable for an all day vape without becoming unpleasant, maybe that was the design criteria.
> ...




Lols on the fikka

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan (2/11/15)

Over the last two years I vaped their liquid on occasion and really enjoyed it. Just shows you different strokes for different folks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jguile415 (2/11/15)

I used to love their pineapple flavour when I was still using the Twisp but totally agree with you about the bliss flavour... it's gross! Haven't tried any of their juices in tg subtank yet


----------



## Neal (2/11/15)

A man walks into a vape store and says to the vendor: "I would like to purchase some e liquid that tastes like a blend of cat piss, battery acid and has a slight hint of sweaty socks". The vendor replies: "I am sorry sir, but we do not have anything like that". Customer responds: "That is strange, you sold me two bottles of it yesterday."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (2/11/15)

vapeafrica used to be my first vendor when I started out, back then there was only an option of 18MG and Zero, so you were forced to buy a zero in order to get lower nic concentrates. now back then i was also using the ego battery and ce4 where the wicks are as long as hair on the scalp. then moved with the twisp copy 1453 and the evod atomizer. those liquids were ok for those devices and a cheaper alternative to twisp. but i vaped mostly LIQUA.


----------



## Tom. F (2/11/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> vapeafrica used to be my first vendor when I started out, back then there was only an option of 18MG and Zero, so you were forced to buy a zero in order to get lower nic concentrates. now back then i was also using the ego battery and ce4 where the wicks are as long as hair on the scalp. then moved with the twisp copy 1453 and the evod atomizer. those liquids were ok for those devices and a cheaper alternative to twisp. but i vaped mostly LIQUA.


Ditto man. I remember being amazed by how much vapor I got off those ce4's, along with juice in your mouth. I found an old unused one the other day and fired it up for old times sake. I lasted a few puffs and threw it straight in the bin. We've really come a long way in a short amount of time.


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

*Marshmallow Latte*

Local/International: Local
Received from @Spyro as part of a juice-trade at the Cape Town Vape Meet
Note: The bottle which I received has no label. All information in this review is from the website and from Spyro.

Price: Retail price as per Vape Africa’s website is R130 / 60ml (Marked down from R150)

Flavour Description: Here we encounter some confusion.

- The website says, “A Creamy Toasted Marshmallow Kick!”
- Spyro informed me via PM that, "The guy who mixed it says it's a toasted marshmallow cappuccino." - yet the name of the juice is Marshmallow Latte! So what is it? Someone doesn’t know their latte from their cappuccino.

VG/PG: 70/30

Nic: “DL 3MG” according to the website. I don’t know if it says “DL” on the bottle.
N.B. I was unaware that this juice is categorised as “DL” until I started writing the review. 

Mod: Pico Resin with Melo 3 Mini
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 
Firstly, I must point out that I’ve apparently vaped a “DL” juice in an MTL mod, which is the only type of mod that I have. Does that make a difference to the flavour? I don’t know and I would appreciate comments.

After vaping this this juice, I still don’t know if it’s supposed to be a latte or cappuccino. There is a slight coffee-ish flavour, but it has a dry, unpleasant taste. I’m surprised that the juice isn’t overly sweet, which I would have expected because of the marshmallow. 

Would I buy this juice again: No

EDIT 18 May: Link to Vape Africa's website removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

